# I let my girlfriend drive my car....



## Guest (Nov 16, 2002)

I've had my 02 Spec V for about 3 weeks now and i love it. But a few days ago i let my girlfriend drive it (dont ask). We were on the freeway and she was trying to go to 6th, instead she caught reverse. It didnt go all the way it but ,There was a horrible grinding noise for a few seconds until she realised her mistake. I was obviously pissed as hell and i havent talked to her ever since. Now, my gear grinds sometimes when i try to go into reverse. How much damage do you think was done? Will warrany cover it? Thanks for your time.


----------



## RiceBox (Apr 30, 2002)

See if you can get the tranny replaced under warrenty. Just don't tell them the story with your GF. If they won't do it, then just live with it.


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

VibrantSpecV said:


> *i havent talked to her ever since. How much damage do you think was done? Will warrany cover it?*


I hope your warrenty will cover repairing/replacing your relationship... it's just a car dude.... damn...

But good luck getting your car fixed anyway. Damage to the car always sucks  .


----------



## cmotek24 (Jun 15, 2002)

Mind does the same thing, sometime. If I clutch again and I put it back in reverse, it doesn't grind anymore. I don't know why, but some reason, it works.

You have to be joking about not talking to her, right? I mean, you like her enough for her to drive your baby (the spec, that is...). But thenagain, if she doesn't even offer to pay for it...  even though I wouldn't accept it... but just offer... there might be a problem 

Good luck, foo!

Ppeace
CMo


----------



## tsi200sx (Nov 8, 2002)

I usually throw the shifter into first before going into reverse. It's a habit I developed with my first car. If you go right from neutral and hit the clutch and go into reverse it's liable to grind a bit because the gears are still spinning from their own momentum, since the input gears spin when you have it in neutral and the clutch up. And there's usually no synchronizers on Reverse gear. If you go to first (with synchros) it'll stop the spinning so you can throw it into Reverse with no worries. Another option is to hit the clutch and wait two or three seconds before shifting into Reverse, this should give the gears a chance to slow down or stop.


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2002)

Thanks for your post tsi200sx, you taught me something new. For the rest of the guys, dont worry, i havent stopped talking to my girlfriend, i was just really annoyed at the time. As for my problem, it doesnt seem to be getting any worse so im not going to bother with the warranty. Thanks for your help


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

I would have ended it right there. What are you doing still with her!


----------



## tsi200sx (Nov 8, 2002)

Didn't Nissan put on an interlock like on a 5-speed so you couldn't go directly from 5th to Reverse without going through Neutral? Personally, I think in a 6-speed it makes more sense to have Reverse up next to 1st.


----------



## deception se-r (Jul 24, 2002)

the next time you take it in to get it serviced you should definatly mention it to them just in case it does end up becoming worse. that way they can at least have it on record that you had mentioned it.


----------



## NismoXR (May 1, 2002)

tsi200sx said:


> *I think in a 6-speed it makes more sense to have Reverse up next to 1st. *


Dont the Euro's have them there?


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

NismoXR said:


> *Dont the Euro's have them there? *


Some do, some don't. Most of the German cars have them up past first. On VWs you push down, left, and up. On BMWs, you just slap the shifter left and up. However, Passats in general have the standard 3-3 shifter. What's ever weirder is my brother's Cooper where you lift up, go left, and pull back to engage reverse  ... crazy British cars...


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

VibrantSpecV said:


> * I was obviously pissed as hell and i havent talked to her ever since. *


Tell her that big daddy ope dog will take good care of her with the DET sentra. Just send her my way...


----------



## Sr20Power (Jul 24, 2002)

LOL


----------



## ewraven (Jul 20, 2002)

I did that several times when I first got my Spec V. I always realized that I was going into reverse instead of sixth when I heard the gears grind. Even though I did it a couple of times, it never caused any permanent damage. 

I can't believe you got so mad that you won't talk to her. lol


----------

